# where to watch bronson online



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

reps for anyone who can post the link to a site with it on went on watch movies.net and its not on there


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

Its not anywhere as of yet. Cant find it on usergroups either.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Demonoid


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

Edit, it's not on there either.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Are you a member?


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry to sound like an @rsehole - but if you people really want to see it so badly, why not fork out some money and go and see it in the cinema like some of the rest of us here have. If you want it for free - then a little patience won't go amiss. It's not out on DVD yet - and the only rips you'll get anyway, are one where some fool has taken his video camera to the cinema..... (and now with cinemas starting to implement night-vision cameras next to the screens, some of these [email protected] are sure to be caught out)


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

volatileacid said:


> Sorry to sound like an @rsehole - but if you people really want to see it so badly, why not fork out some money and go and see it in the cinema like some of the rest of us here have. If you want it for free - then a little patience won't go amiss. It's not out on DVD yet - and the only rips you'll get anyway, are one where some fool has taken his video camera to the cinema..... (and now with cinemas starting to implement night-vision cameras next to the screens, some of these [email protected] are sure to be caught out)


F()cking hell mate do you work for warner bros or something why not get something for nothing we get overcharged for everything else! :cool2:


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

It's just, we've currently got two threads on this film running. Both where people seem really eager to watch it online. The points I'm making are;

a) If you really want to see it that badly... there is the cinema!!

and

B) This isn't like a U.S. release, where by the time it comes over here, it's already been out in America a few weeks prior and the chances of it being on the internet are greater. As a British film, it's only been in the Cinema a week so it's not surprising it's not out on a torrent on the net yet.

And yes, even though the brits get charged more for everything from consumer electronics to cars to everything else compared to our European and American counterparts - isn't really justification for saying fk it, I'm gonna put that right - piracy is still a crime  (I say that, whilst running a six bay hard disk NAS for backup of all my critical files  - Hypocritical I know! )


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

^^^^^^^

Totally agree - that eager to watch it pay for it! Otherwise wait


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

jassdhali said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 
> Totally agree - that eager to watch it pay for it! Otherwise wait


F()cking hell are you on your period as well? :confused1:


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

Big Scouse said:


> F()cking hell are you on your period as well? :confused1:


I think you're missing the point. If you really want to watch it, go out and pay to watch the damn film! I really did, and so I went out and paid out my hard earned cash. My money wasn't plucked off a tree either!

If everyone decided, like you, piracy is acceptable, we wouldn't have bloody film industry. We talk about British industry. There's also a god damn credit crunch. Let's go out and spend some money and keep this economy alive!


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

volatileacid said:


> I think you're missing the point. If you really want to watch, go out and pay to watch the damn thing. I really did, and went out and paid out my hard earned cash. If everyone decided, like you, piracy is acceptable, we wouldn't have bloody film industry.


A laugh at people like you takin everybodys troubles on there shoulders, What have you got to gain about preaching "PIRACY IS THEFT" Grow up mate! :ban:


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

Big Scouse said:


> F()cking hell are you on your period as well? :confused1:


Dont get me wrong, I download the movies I dont watch at cinema, but show some restraint. Any copies you might get to see will be trash and in my opinion will spoil your enjoyment of the movie.


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

Piracy is fine mate - in moderation. I download films too. The only point i'm making is, if someone is really eager to see a film, and can't wait, then there is the option to pay to watch it!

Bronson was released in the UK on the 13th of March, it's not even been 10 days.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Big Scouse said:


> F()cking hell mate do you work for warner bros or something why not get something for nothing we get overcharged for everything else! :cool2:


One of my mates is a solicitor at Warner Bros.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Loads of sites have bronson movies mate.

What movie you after?

Death wish is awesome (all of them) and so is 'the streetfighter', awesome films.

Bronty = best vigilante actor imo.


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

Tasty said:


> Are you a member?


Yes i'm a member.

@ volatileacid; If you read my previous post in the other thread about the bronson movie, i said that i went to the pictures to watch it but it wasn't on any of them in my area, which is why i want to download it and watch it.


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

Good movie, just got back from watching it at the cinema.

*heres a trailer for those interested*

qLvVXYwVj-o[/MEDIA]]





http://www.bronsonthemovie.com/


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

has no one else watched this yet ? what did you think of it ?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Big Scouse said:


> A laugh at people like you takin everybodys troubles on there shoulders, What have you got to gain about preaching "PIRACY IS THEFT" Grow up mate! :ban:


 think you are the one who needs to grow up mate...What he says is spot on...If you want to see a film bad enough go and spend a fiver and see it.....tight cnut:ban:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Robsta said:


> think you are the one who needs to grow up mate...What he says is spot on...If you want to see a film bad enough go and spend a fiver and see it.....tight cnut:ban:


You know what, I've just realised by your name you are from liverpool...so I do apologise mate....I know you lot up there don't pay for anything and just steal it so you are not to know any better...Not your fault at all..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

to be fair, the reason i want to download it is because no cinema near me is showing it


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Im going to the cinema to see this! Through the week sometime, looks fantastic!

I have to admit, i get most films downloaded, just you lose so much quality! This film looks too good to compromise the qaulity just to watch it without paying.


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

I totally disagree with people downloading films from the web....

Unless its porn:blush: :blush: :001_tt2:


----------



## dantheman (Feb 8, 2009)

it was a [email protected] movie.

absolute bore.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

jez big scouse coming on a bit hard there mate! can understand both points as i download and watch movies for free, but i personally like to watch some films in cinema first as its a better experience! Going to see bronson tonight should be good

Jonesy


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Britbb said:


> Loads of sites have bronson movies mate.
> 
> What movie you after?
> 
> ...


Wrong bronson mate, not the actor! :thumbup1:


----------



## JeanLouis (Jun 4, 2009)

well im new to the site but i saw you lot were looking for it for a while so here it is

http://www.free-tv-video-online.info/movies/search.php?q=bronson&sa=Search


----------

